# Error in tverr.log



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

Any one know what this means (taken from tverr.log)....seems to have caused a reboot and might be a contributer to an increase in freezes requiring me to "pull-the-plug".

Feb 16 06:57:55 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[163]: (ReWork, line 935 ())
Feb 16 06:57:55 (none) Mediaswitch0[163]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread Mediaswitch0 <163> died due to signal -2
Feb 16 06:57:55 (none) Mediaswitch0[163]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1a344ec 1a32a44 1b6119c 1b627d8 1b61fe4 1c1cf84 1c1d1fc 1c23c84 1c23df4 1c27364 1c28374 1c28420 1c27504 1c1c4c4 1c10004 1c0fd2c 1c0e1a8 1c06ea0 1bf7094 1c239b0 1c2764c 1c28374 1c28420 1c27748 1c2379c 1c24388 1c2400c 1bf6b00 1c28af4 1800134 ipe
Feb 16 06:57:55 (none) Mediaswitch0[163]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Feb 16 06:57:55 (none) Mediaswitch0[163]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Feb 16 08:01:30 (none) TmkSink::Trace[160]: Invalid VBI packet in the stream. Ignoring it


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

1. If using TiVoweb increase the size of the MEMPOOL in the "tivoweb" file.
2. New PSU.


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

Ian_m said:


> 1. If using TiVoweb increase the size of the MEMPOOL in the "tivoweb" file.
> 2. New PSU.


1. That's already done.
2. Hmmm new PSU - could a dying PSU cause the random system freezes too?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

randap said:


> 2. Hmmm new PSU - could a dying PSU cause the random system freezes too?


Yes.

A new PSU is not much from Ebay (+get free remotes, or is it remotes with free PSU) and also Mr Blindlemon does them as well. I wise investment.


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

OK. I'll get one in and give it a try!


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

I just had the exact same problem!

Did the new PSU fix the problem?


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

Got a new PSU from our friendly Bindlemon a couple of months back and all was OK. But TiVo has started freezing again.......... Can anyone tell me how to interrogate the logs to determine if I've got a failing HD or it's another PSU?


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm starting to get locked screens requiring a plug pulling reboot again....

yet I can't find anything in the logs.....can it be a PSU again?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

More likely to be the drive unfortunately. Look for references to DMA errors in tverr or kernel logs.


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

Found this in my kernel....

Sep 10 03:06:21 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80b3f160) 
Sep 10 03:06:21 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80710d20) 
Sep 10 03:06:41 (none) kernel: IDE: calling handler with dma_running, altstat=0x59 
Sep 10 03:06:41 (none) kernel: IDE: read command for sector 168238400 bailed with DMA running 
Sep 10 03:06:41 (none) kernel: hdb: unexpected_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error } 
Sep 10 03:06:41 (none) kernel: hdb: unexpected_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, secCnt=204, LBAsect=466292 
Sep 10 03:06:41 (none) kernel: Stopping immediate on Ide 
Sep 10 03:06:41 (none) kernel: hdb: tivo_dma_intr_direct: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error } 
Sep 10 03:06:41 (none) kernel: hdb: tivo_dma_intr_direct: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, secCnt=204, LBAsect=466292 
Sep 10 03:07:36 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80b3f160) 
Sep 10 03:07:36 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80710d20) 

Would this be indicative of drive failure? As it happens, I've just bought a 300Gb drive to replace the 160 + 40Gb already in my TiVo. Hopefully this will fix things for a bit.

Incedentally, anyone know of the full command line for upgrading a 40Gb A + 160Gb B drive to a 300Gb single A drive, preserving recordings SPs etc complete with LBA48 kernel and increased swap size??


----------

